# earthquake tiller problem..



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

hey guys i have an earthquake front tine tiller model# 3365 it has the 5.5 briggs engine. the problem is when it is under a load the rpm's will start to slow down then just run out of power. i cleaned the carb and breather filter but still same thing.. thanks for any and all help.

Terry


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Govenor spring?


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks don for the reply. i narrowed it down the that spring and goter fixed.. thanks again don and have a good week...


----------

